# Kaufhilfe: Headset mit Surround Sound und gutem Mikro



## queicherius (30. Mai 2011)

Hey liebe Tutorianer,

als Aufschwung zu der neuen Anschaffungswelle die ich plane habe ich mal ein neues Headset auserkohren.

Wichtig dabei sind mir eine gute Soundqualität (5.1 und höher, Bass muss gut sein) und eine mäßige-gute Mikroqualität, die nicht nur zum Skypen, sondern auch zum Aufnehmen von Videos, taugt und kein übermäßiges Rauschen erzeugt. 

Kabellos muss das Headset nicht sein, beim Am-Pc-Sitzen laufe ich eigentlich nicht so viel rum 

Mögliche Preisspanne wäre so bis 100€, weniger ist natürlich immer gut. 

Ich hab bei ein wenig Googlen das "Logitech G35 Surround Sound Headsheat" gefunden (Link), kann mir das jemand empfehlen / nicht empfehlen? Auch andere Vorschläge sind gern gesehen, immer her damit 

Grüße
~queicherius


----------

